# video capsule endoscopy



## frugalecook1216 (Sep 5, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how to code a video capsule endoscopy?


----------



## kari2007 (Sep 5, 2008)

Cpt 91110 Or 91111


----------



## frugalecook1216 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks so much. I'm just learning to code GI procedures.


----------

